# Energy-efficient CFL bulbs cause skin damage, say researchers



## Weird tolkienish figure (Jul 23, 2012)

> Compact fluorescent light (CFL) bulbs can provide the same amount of lumens as incandescent light bulbs, using one quarter of the energy. Recently, CFL exposure was found to exacerbate existing skin conditions; however, the effects of CFL exposure on healthy skin tissue have not been thoroughly investigated. In this study, we studied the effects of exposure to CFL illumination on healthy human skin tissue cells (fibroblasts and keratinocytes). Cells exposed to CFLs exhibited a decrease in the proliferation rate, a significant increase in the production of reactive oxygen species, and a decrease in their ability to contract collagen. Measurements of UV emissions from these bulbs found significant levels of UVC and UVA (mercury [Hg] emission lines), which appeared to originate from cracks in the phosphor coatings, present in all bulbs studied. The response of the cells to the CFLs was consistent with damage from UV radiation, which was further enhanced when low dosages of TiO2 nanoparticles (NPs), normally used for UV absorption, were added prior to exposure. No effect on cells, with or without TiO2 NPs, was observed when they were exposed to incandescent light of the same intensity.


 
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1751-1097.2012.01192.x/abstract


----------



## Jags (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like skin reacts to CFLs' as though they are "mini suns".


----------



## backpack09 (Jul 23, 2012)

Then wouldnt you get the same results working/living under regular fluorescent lights?


----------



## Jags (Jul 23, 2012)

Dunno.  I don't have any idea of what is different between the CFL style and the old fashion tube style.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 23, 2012)

Good thing I have a large supply of old fashion light bulbs. I cannot read or see well with the new compact floro ones.


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2012)

Hard to say how much an issue this is without being able to read the whole report. Is this more of a lab test or real world risk? For example, at what distance was the UV radiation measured and at what strength? How does this compare to UV exposure by sunlight? I won't be changing any bulbs, but will refrain from smearing my body with titanium dioxide while in the house.

"The response of the cells to the CFLs was consistent with damage from UV radiation, which was further enhanced when low dosages of TiO2 nanoparticles (NPs), normally used for UV absorption, were added prior to exposure."


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 23, 2012)

I say we go right to LEDs. another plus is NO MERCURY


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2012)

Straight to Venus?


----------



## fossil (Jul 23, 2012)

Uranus.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 24, 2012)

fossil said:


> Uranus.


Thats right,send all the mercury to uranus


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Fry: Oh, man, this is great! Hey, as long as you don't make me smell Uranus.
_[He laughs.]_
Leela: I don't get it.
Farnsworth: I'm sorry, Fry, but astronomers renamed Uranus in 2620 to end that stupid joke once and for all..
Fry: Oh. What's it called now?
Farnsworth: Urectum.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, yah know that Spock and Kirk and the gang on the star ship Enterprize are on a voyage to Uranus... ...to wipe out the Klingons.


----------



## ihookem (Jan 5, 2013)

There are bulbs that look just like incadecants but are halogen. A 40 equal uses 28 watts . A hundred equal =72 watts. Nice light, should last a long time and no mercury. I dropped a cfl on the basement floor. Looked at it, shrugged my shoulders 5 times and said now what?? It's mercury.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 6, 2013)

This has been known for a long time, not a new or recent discovery. Walking outside into daylight causes skin damage. Breathing ever-polluted air causes lung damage. Bright light causes eye damage. Loud sounds cause hearing damage. And breathing mercury in air from coal fired electric plants which light incandescent bulbs causes neural damage. I'll continue to use CFL's, gradually replace with LED's solely because they are more efficient. Cheers.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't understand why this is news !


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 6, 2013)

jebatty said:


> This has been known for a long time, not a new or recent discovery. Walking outside into daylight causes skin damage. Breathing ever-polluted air causes lung damage. Bright light causes eye damage. Loud sounds cause hearing damage. And breathing mercury in air from coal fired electric plants which light incandescent bulbs causes neural damage. I'll continue to use CFL's, gradually replace with LED's solely because they are more efficient. Cheers.


 

Not walking outside, especially in winter, can cause vitamin D deficiency.  One wonders if CFL's convey a benefit in this regard that outweighs other risks?

Ehouse


----------



## jharkin (Jan 6, 2013)

Digging up an old one eh? We had a similar thread last week......


----------



## DBoon (Jan 6, 2013)

I am always initially skeptical about these kinds of reports....this could just be a "marketing" effort on the part of those who don't like CFLs or LED bulb manufacturers. 

But, overall, I'm with jebatty.  LEDs are getting better, and prices are coming down.  The new Philips L-prize bulb is a great example of a more efficient technology with a more consistent light quality, though the price is too high for my taste right now.  However, as my CFLs burn out, I can see starting to cycle in the L-price LED bulbs to replace them.  Not because of alleged UV effects of CFL bulbs, but because of their higher efficiency, nearly perpetual light, and higher lumens on initial power up.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 6, 2013)

I have enough worry getting sunburn from staring at my fire all day, now I have to worry about light bulbs? I'm gonna die something, eventually, so screw all of it. I'm off to burn something non organic in a teflon pan in my kitchen with no ventilation under CFL bulbs while smoking unfiltered Camels drinking something with artificial sweeteners (not really, I don't have any of this stuff anyway)


----------

